# Powdered Butter



## katfish (Jan 11, 2010)

I just heard about it and hadn't ever thought about it before. Anyone know how to make it? I get lots of home made butter as my Grandmother refuses to buy it and always makes her own. If no one has any ideas I'll try it and let you know how it goes but I'd like to cut down on the trial and error if possible. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

That's a new one to me. :dunno: Please, Let us know how it goes!


----------



## ditzyjan56 (Oct 3, 2009)

never tried that one, would it work like when you dry fruit paste for fruit rolls?


----------



## TheShortBlonde (Feb 24, 2010)

*check LDS sites*

I think I've seen a reference to powdered butter in the LDS manual. You might try searching their sites for links re: how to make and/or where to purchase. Or maybe camping suppliers. Keep us posted. I think I might investigate a little more myself.


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

I know you can buy cans of the stuff for around $15 bucks.

In order to make some powdered butter yourself, however, you are going to need to mix some butter with milk or buttermilk because there isn't enough water in the butter itself to fully dehydrate. 

To make it butter again, you would just need to add water and stir. 

I don't have a recipe for it so you are going to need to experiment. Mix some butter and a bit of milk and try dehydrating it in the oven or a dehydrator. See what you get.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

katfish said:


> I just heard about it and hadn't ever thought about it before. Anyone know how to make it? I get lots of home made butter as my Grandmother refuses to buy it and always makes her own. If no one has any ideas I'll try it and let you know how it goes but I'd like to cut down on the trial and error if possible. Thanks in advance for any help.


Howdy, here is a web site I've bought a lot of stuff from, all good and very good shipping rates!...http://store.honeyvillegrain.com/

As for powdered butter, just add water and stir...re-hydrating it...it ain't bad, I've also bought the canned butter and cheese from them and both are very good!... great for LTS... also their dehydrated or freeze dried fruits are real good.. check em out...


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

I've ordered powdered butter from this company. It is $19.95 for a #10 can. I've never opened a can, so I can't tell you how it tastes.

Emergency Essentials - Be Prepared Emergency Preparedness Food Storage

I didn't know that Honeyville carried canned powdered butter.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I don't know anything about powdered butter, but I've been reading about how to make fresh butter in Foxfire 1.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I looked and I couldn't find a how to. Any one have a link?


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

I've had powdered butter in my storage since about 1979, check the date on the box!. Obviously never opened it or had to try it yet, maybe some day though.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

sailaway said:


> I don't know anything about powdered butter, but I've been reading about how to make fresh butter in Foxfire 1.


I with sailaway ...  Something about fresh butter. <yummy>


----------



## sewserious (Mar 16, 2010)

yep, fresh is best but some of us can't keep milk cows, etc. Also, if the SHTF, I can't take a milk cow with me if I have to bug out, but I may be able to take cans of powdered butter. Just a good thing to have on the shelf for emergencies!


----------



## Seneschal (Dec 12, 2008)

You said you'd had it on your shelves since 1979...how long IS the max shelf life?? I've never even heard of powdered butter! Fascinating concept for me...


----------



## Littlebit (Apr 20, 2010)

I bought 3 each #10 cans of powdered butter, milk and eggs. If you can't fresh its better then nothing.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Littlebit said:


> I bought 3 each #10 cans of powdered butter, milk and eggs. If you can't fresh its better then nothing.


That is true!


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

Seneschal said:


> You said you'd had it on your shelves since 1979...how long IS the max shelf life?? I've never even heard of powdered butter! Fascinating concept for me...


Probably been posted here (somewhere) already but here's a link to survivalacres.com w/ a chart for dehydrated food-

Survival Acres Shelf Life Dehydrated & Storable Bulk Foods

Their chart says 15 years for powdered butter. :sssh: Bob, I think I would have to open one of those cans and try it.   

Tim


----------



## Jeanie (May 4, 2010)

*Powedered butter*

Butter Buds (in small boxes) are/were good. Not sure if they still make them. Short term use - not a long shelf life I'm sure. Has anyone tried these grocery store brands? Prefer one over anoither?


----------



## jungatheart (Feb 2, 2010)

There is another solution for preserving butter. I clarify butter which removes the solids that go rancid and leaves the good, high heat, oil which lasts a long time without refrigeration and still has that good, artery clogging, taste. 

Eggs fried in clarified butter MMmmmm. It doesn't get any better that that.


----------



## carlnet (Jul 29, 2010)

*Powdered Butter - How it is made*

Most powdered butter is not really butter at all but a mixture of cream, salt, milk protein (generally casein), and a few stabilizers and preservatives (may be organic in nature). You then take this mixture and rather than separate the oils and solids through agitation as with butter you spray dry it (pressurize the liquid and force it through a spay nozzle into a heated steam of air). You could also freeze dry it but you would have to process it further to get a powder.

It is probably better to find a Kosher brand of powdered butter and buy it as the quality will be very high, there will be no preservatives, and it will cost much less then buying or building a spray dryer.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I'd love to be able to dehydrate butter too, and have a few cans of commercially produced dried butter.

Butter can also be canned. I've canned both butter and cheese. You melt the butter and pour it into jars, then run it through a boiling water bath for half an hour. That might be one way to use up all that homemade butter that the original poster (Katfish) was trying to find a way to do. Stored in a cool, dark place (like my root cellar) it keeps for years.

The point of the O.P. was being able to preserve the large amounts of homemade butter he/she already had access to. Buying commercial dehydrated butter wasn't an option, though for the rest of us, we might have learned something from the expanded discussion on this.


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

I would prefer the canned butter. Powdered butter just falls off my pancakes.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

You're supposed to use the syrup as "glue"! lol 

The canned butter is great. The taste and texture is as good as fresh butter.

One thing I forgot to add about canning it...you should pick the jars up and gently turn them upside down and back upright a few times, about every 10 minutes or so. That keeps the consistency even.

You can leave it in the jar and use it from there, or run hot water over the outside for a minute or so, then slide the butter out onto a plate or into a bowl. That is, if you've used a straight jar without a narrower neck, like a "wide mouth" half-pint jelly jar.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

GypsySue can you give me more details on the whole process for canning the butter? How long have you stored the butter? Any problems you have had? I was reading old threads and they were saying that it was not safe to can butter, but if you do it, it must be safe . Butter prices have been rising quickly around here. I usually buy in bulk and freeze, but I do not want to rely only on the freezer for storage. Thank you!


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I, too, buy butter in bulk when it's on sale. I keep a few pounds in the freezer and can the rest. I've been canning butter (and cheese) for at least 4 years. I've used some that was 2 years old when I opened the jar, and it was fine.

To can the butter (or cheese. Same process.) cut it into pieces and put it in sterilized jars. Set the jars in a pan of hot water that comes up about halfway or less on the jars, so the butter will melt. 

On some internet instructions I've read that you can melt the butter in a pan and then pour it through a funnel into your canning jars. Sounds like that would work fine too.

Once the butter is melted and you have a little bit of head space (1/2" to 1", not really important since we're not pressure canning this.) wipe the rim and put a lid on the jar, then screw on the ring. (You, of course, had the lids simmering in water while melting the butter, right? lol)

Place the jars in a water bath canner, cover with water and bring to a boil. This is where the directions I got from different internet searches varied. Some said when it comes to a boil, let it boil for 1/2 an hour, some said for a full hour. I've done both, it's come out the same both ways. Maybe you should err on the side of safety and go the whole hour? Up to you!

Removed the jars and set on a towel (or wherever you usually set jars to cool when you're canning). When they're cooled enough to pick up, but still warm, gently turn them upside down and back upright a few times, every so often, to keep them mixed as they cool. Otherwise you'll have a bright, clear yellow bottom half and a milky-whitish-yellowish top part, from separation. 

You don't have to shake it, just kind of "stir" it by tipping up over and back up a few times. 

Store them in a dark, cool place. Mine are in my root cellar.

With cheese, you don't have to do the shake thing, they cool just fine sitting there. It's best to do cheese in a wide-mouth jar. To remove it from the jar run hot water over the outside for a minute or two, then it slides right out (same with butter). We've canned mozzarella cheese, slid it out and shredded it and made pizza. We've canned cheddar cheese, and we've sliced it for burgers and shredded it for tacos, etc. Great way to store cheese without refrigeration. It hardens back to it's original firmness as it cools after canning, so it's not like the soft cheese spreads you buy. It's as firm as fresh. The mozzarella turns a little darker during canning but tastes the same.

BTW, you can can hamburgers too. I brown them in a pan on the stove, stack them in wide-mouth jars, put only a small amount of water in the jar (about half an inch) and pressure can them at 10 lbs. for 90 minutes. 

I found all this information doing google searches and sifting through the sites that came up. There are variations and most probably work as well.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Thank you so much! I can't wait to give it a try.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

You're welcome, mdprepper! <imagine warm smile from icon> 

WHERE THE HECK HAVE MY SMILEY'S GONE??? I can't put smileys on my posts any more! <imagine head-scratching icon, and the "i dunno one" that shrugs"> :scratch :dunno:
(Soon to be followed by the irritated smiley Icon...Is there one?)


----------



## Kaytastrophy (Mar 24, 2010)

I don't think you can make powdered butter at home. I think it takes some pretty sophisticated equipment to do it. You might be able to can butter though. There are
a couple of different ways to do it. One is to clarify it and make ghee and you can it
in hot sterilized jars with the boiling ghee. The other way is to to do basically the same thing but you leave the milk solids in the butter and you have to shake the jarred butter
every five minutes or so for quite awhile until it cools to let it stay together in a more
solid form. You tube has the methods if you just type canned butter in the search bar.
Good luck! Kaytastrophy


----------

